# A Couple of random pics =o)



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Was just messing around last night when playing with my meece and got a couple of cute shots of a couple of my girls...









One of my Cham girlies









Mousse my chocolate mouse! lol









One of my gorgeous silver satin girls

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yummy Mousse; we all do that to a chocolate at some point, don't we? You could call her 'The Flying Nun' with those ears.

(I'm really dating myself with that reference, aren't I?)


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

mousse is a wonderful name


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My best does are frequently named after something tasty- Cookie, Muffin, Brownie, Cream Puff, Gumdrop, Honey, and so on, and so on, and so on...gotta go now, need snackage.


----------

